# Women: Better Sex Under Socialism?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The NYT and the commies get more insane with each passing week.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/12/opinion/why-women-had-better-sex-under-socialism.html


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> The NYT and the commies get more insane with each passing week.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/12/opinion/why-women-had-better-sex-under-socialism.html


That is sickening!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

LIES! Lies! Lies! Ultimately the state attempts to control reproduction! When a woman is force paired with somet...it's rape! Therefor sex under socialism sucks.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sex under any circumstances sounds great, why waste time on reading garbage? lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez ....people get a grip!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm responsible for my own orgasm






And...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Exactly, @Slippy haha


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Socialism = angry sex. 
Hey, some chicks are into it. Go figure.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh my women, fake organisms, tell me it's not true... YES YES YES.

I want what she's having too!!!

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Oh my women, fake organisms, tell me it's not true... YES YES YES.
> 
> *I want what she's having too*!!!
> 
> *Rancher*


I was thinking the exact same thing. I'll take one now and one to go.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

And it was totally worth it with the gulags, secret police, famine, genocide, and death squads right?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ghostman said:


> And it was totally worth it with the gulags, secret police, famine, genocide, and death squads right?


Yes, you have to spice things up when possible lol


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ghostman said:


> And it was totally worth it with the gulags, secret police, famine, genocide, and death squads right?


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

This explains everything ...look where she went to school
Ghodsee received her B.A. from the University of California at Santa Cruz and her Ph.D. from the University of California, Berkeley. 
I also might add that to have sex with her a paper bag would be needed


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Knotacare said:


> This explains everything ...look where she went to school
> Ghodsee received her B.A. from the University of California at Santa Cruz and her Ph.D. from the University of California, Berkeley.
> I also might add that to have sex with her a paper bag would be needed


Now you know why when having sex, people always close their eyes, old habits are hard to break.....one does not always have a paper bag handy. A two at ten or a ten at two?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have no experience here.

I've never had sex with a woman in a socialist country...


----------

